# Can you name this weed?



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

This weed has popped up in a few places. Can anyone name it?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Dallis?


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Dallis?


Doesn't Dallis normally clump?

Quackgrass?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Are there runners? It kind of looks like St. Aug a little bit


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I will name it "Bob", but spelled backwards to be edgier.

Seriously though; do you have any pics of an uncut blade tip?


----------

